# Tablet Survey - 2011 Q4



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

I thought it would be interesting to track tablet adoption among DBSTalkers. This is not a thread intended to discuss the relative merits of one tablet platform vs. another, simply a thread to count what folks here are buying and using.

*Note that the poll differentiates between Nook and Fire tablets vs. Android tablets.* Please check all that apply, and TIA for voting!

*Also, if you don't currently own, please only vote if you plan to buy by the end of December. Thanks!*

Kindle e-reader and iPad2 here, BTW.

*EDITED TO ADD:* If you're waiting for an iPad 3, please vote *"Other"*.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

iPad+Kindle here.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

iPad here, and not buying a new one until the iPad3 comes out.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

dave29 said:


> iPad here, and not buying a new one until the iPad3 comes out.


I probably should have added a *"WAITING FOR iPAD3"* category to vote on. Maybe folks can vote *"Other"* for that?


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

10" Android tablet (Xoom) and Kindle 2 

(My Kindle 2 is hardly used now, though.)


----------



## FHSPSU67 (Jan 12, 2007)

Kindle 2, ASUS Transformer 1, and have ASUS Prime Transformer pre-ordered.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

iPad2, Kindle for adult son living with me.


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

iPad 2 and Kindle 3. Kindle Touch under the tree.


----------



## HDJulie (Aug 10, 2008)

iPad2 (gave iPad to my husband), HP Touchpad, & Kindle Fire (gave Kindle to my husband). I like them all, though am waiting for ICS to come to the Touchpad & then I might use it more. The Fire would replace the iPad2 as my surfing tool while watching TV because it is a good size (fits nicely on the table between our recliners) but it is a little heavy & cumbersome to hold sometimes.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Still love our iPad and iPad2. While not 'waiting' for the 3, we'll probably grab on and re-purpose / resell the original iPad.


----------



## Skarzon (Oct 2, 2006)

Whole family has HP Touchpads. Love em!


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Skarzon said:


> Whole family has HP Touchpads. Love em!


I regret being slow on the draw for one of those 32GB models that were being closed-out at $149. By the time I made up my mind, they were gone. :nono2: Would have gotten a lot of use here as a simple browser-email-ebook device.


----------



## zx10guy (Nov 16, 2008)

Other.

Asus EP121
Fujitsu U/G90N

Both running Windows 7.


----------



## F1 Fan (Aug 28, 2007)

I have the Xoom 4G and I also use a Chromebook, which technically is not a tablet but I use it more now in situations where I was using a Xoom over a laptop/netbook.


----------



## dshu82 (Jul 6, 2007)

iPad (Wi Fi) and just bought iPad 2 (3G) a month or so ago.


----------



## jford951 (Oct 6, 2008)

Ipad 2 here


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

Skarzon said:


> Whole family has HP Touchpads. Love em!


I love my 32GB Touchpad.


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

iPad, iPad2, and original Kindle reader here.


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

Just 2 10" Xoom tablets over here. (His and hers.)


----------



## afulkerson (Jan 14, 2007)

Kindle 2, Kindle 3 and Kindle Fire and maybe a Ipad2 or 3 in the future.


----------



## Surveyor40 (Jan 5, 2006)

iPad (wifi) and iPad2 (wifi), and possible a Kindle fire for xmas (did not vote as such since I'm not sure what Santa (gf) is gonna put under the tree this year)


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Xoom, Nook Color and original 3G Nook. I'm ready to buy some crappy cheap 7" tablets for my kids so they can play angry birds and Super Why and leave me the heck alone.


----------



## kiknwing (Jun 24, 2009)

HP touchpad, no plans for another tablet for now.


----------



## ncxcstud (Apr 22, 2007)

my wife and I plan to pick up an ASUS Transformer Prime when they release in a few weeks.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

RasputinAXP said:


> Xoom, Nook Color and original 3G Nook. I'm ready to buy some crappy cheap 7" tablets for my kids so they can play angry birds and Super Why and leave me the heck alone.


Let Stuart know what you come up with for the kids. He's looking for a cheap one to play with as well!


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

RasputinAXP said:


> Xoom, Nook Color and original 3G Nook. I'm ready to buy some crappy cheap 7" tablets for my kids so they can play angry birds and Super Why and leave me the heck alone.


My local Safeway market has some $99 Ematic tablets. Android 2.1, 4 GB. Perhaps other chains also carry these.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

iPad2 Jailbroken.

Will most likely put on eBay when the iPad3 comes out. That's IF the iPad3 has an improved screen (like 2048 x 1536).


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

bobnielsen said:


> My local Safeway market has some $99 Ematic tablets. Android 2.1, 4 GB. Perhaps other chains also carry these.


I actually saw some Pandigitals with 2.2 on them at Big Lots. That's my first stop.


----------



## RASCAL01 (Aug 2, 2006)

IPad here, used mostly for games and surfing the web


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

iPad and original 3G Nook (e-ink)

The Nook mostly just gathers dust these days as the iPad gets all the use.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

I voted Nook Color, but really should have picked Android 7" tablet (CyanogenMod 7).


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

ViewSonic gTablet modded with gTabComb 3, Has most features of Honeycomb 3.1, but camera isn't supported, nor is Flash. Otherwise, a nice tablet. Bought on Woot.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

bobnielsen said:


> I voted Nook Color, but really should have picked Android 7" tablet (CyanogenMod 7).


I'm surprised no one's reported owning the new Nook Tablet yet. That one harder to root?


----------



## Fluthy (Feb 9, 2008)

OTHER: Samsung Galaxy Tab 8.9


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

I just finished rooting our Nook color and installing CM7.1 (Gingerbread) on it.
Overclocked now and testing for stability.
Installed the Nook reader app, Kindle app, Moon Reader, Google Apps as well.

I also just ordered a Lenovo K1 Tablet from Newegg for $300 tonight.
I'll likely give that to my wife for Christmas and let her give the Nook Color to our daughter as a hand-me-down.

Hoping for ICS on the Lenovo soon!


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

We have two iPads (v. 1), one Kindle Fire, and one Sony Reader. Yeah, Sony still makes and supports its ereaders.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

I plan on preordering the ASUS Transformer Prime tomorrow at Bestbuy.


----------



## FHSPSU67 (Jan 12, 2007)

Richierich said:


> I plan on preordering the ASUS Transformer Prime tomorrow at Bestbuy.


You will love it. Mine is ordered from J&R and won't arrive until 2012.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Shameless bump.  I'd be surprised if there weren't more than 84 tablet owners that visit DBSTalk!


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

I have a feeling a lot of folks here at DBStalk stick to the forums for their provider, so they likely don't come to Tech Talk often!

I've been meaning to ask though, is there anything you're hoping to see from the survey, or a statistic you're looking to have confirmed?

I'm a little surprised that so the count of 7"+10" Android tablets (33) is "close" to the total iPad count (44). I would have expected the total iPad count to be much higher...


----------



## HDinVT (Dec 14, 2006)

2 Touchpads(1 CM7 & 1 Webos) and 3 Nooks.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> I've been meaning to ask though, is there anything you're hoping to see from the survey, or a statistic you're looking to have confirmed?


Just trying to take a snapshot in time of what the population here is using, with the hope of doing the same thing a year from now for comparison. That said, I was personally curious to know if folks were generally using their tablets as e-book readers or not.


> I'm a little surprised that so the count of 7"+10" Android tablets (33) is "close" to the total iPad count (44). I would have expected the total iPad count to be much higher...


True. The %'s are not consistent with actual sales. I think that's because folks who frequent on-line communities like DBSTalk tend to be more technically "hands-on". It doesn't surprise me a higher % than the norm would gravitate to a more customizable Android device, rather than the more "appliance-like" iPads, Fires and Nook tablets. E.g., I fancy myself a hacker, and I thought long and hard about whether to go Xoom (my first choice) or iPad2 earlier this year. I ultimately chose iPad because the primary user was going to be my wife, probably the least technical person I know! 

What's really surprising to me, so far, is there don't seem to be any takers for the new Nook Tablet. That's a shame, IMHO, because I think it's important for B&N to do well vs. Amazon (and Apple). Someone's got to keep them "honest".


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

I would be more interested to see if the voters jailbreak or root their device as well.

A lot of tweakers like to do that to customize the device how they want. After all it's their device, they paid for it.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

I wish there was a "Don't own or want one" choice. It would be interesting to see how many members don't have a tablet vs those that do.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

BubblePuppy said:


> I wish there was a "Don't own or want one" choice. It would be interesting to see how many members don't have a tablet vs those that do.


Didn't think of that, but you're right, would be an interesting data point.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Steve said:


> Just trying to take a snapshot in time of what the population here is using, with the hope of doing the same thing a year from now for comparison. That said, I was personally curious to know if folks were generally using their tablets as e-book readers or not.
> True. The %'s are not consistent with actual sales. I think that's because folks who frequent on-line communities like DBSTalk tend to be more technically "hands-on". It doesn't surprise me a higher % than the norm would gravitate to a more customizable Android device, rather than the more "appliance-like" iPads, Fires and Nook tablets. E.g., I fancy myself a hacker, and I thought long and hard about whether to go Xoom (my first choice) or iPad2 earlier this year. I ultimately chose iPad because the primary user was going to be my wife, probably the least technical person I know!
> 
> What's really surprising to me, so far, is there don't seem to be any takers for the new Nook Tablet. That's a shame, IMHO, because I think it's important for B&N to do well vs. Amazon (and Apple). Someone's got to keep them "honest".


Good approach...

I use my Xoom tablet daily, actually, multiple times daily, moving tasks I used to do on a heavy laptop to a lightweight tablet:


Check email
Check my Twitter timeline
Check my Google+ timeline
Check Facebook
Check Pulse news aggregator (Android Central, Engadget, Amazon Kindle news, Huff Pro, etc.)

I also started playing games like crossword puzzles and Sudoku and Diversion, which is something I never did on my laptop.

Finally, I did "retire" my Kindle ... it hasn't been charged in about three months! I read on my tablet now. I find swiping to turn pages to be more natural than clicking a button on the Kindle, and I like the tablet shelf view much better than how Kindle organized books in a list. (Amazon still could do a LOT better with their tablet app in allowing users to organize and customize their shelves.)

The tablet really changed how I access information, making it portable, convenient and easy, so I'm very glad I got one...


----------



## larryk (Aug 17, 2006)

I've had my Asus tablet for six months now, and after the first month I have packed my laptop away, permanently, it now collects dust at the bottom of a closet along with my Kindle...
I use the tablet daily, it is always near me.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

larryk said:


> I've had my Asus tablet for six months now, and after the first month I have packed my laptop away, permanently, it now collects dust at the bottom of a closet along with my Kindle...
> I use the tablet daily, it is always near me.


Same here. When I'm not sitting at my desktop PC, I primarily use the iPad. I love my Thinkpad T60, but I only use it now when the Mrs. is using the iPad and I'm not in my office.

I personally prefer our Kindle e-ink screen for reading, especially outdoors. And because two of us share a tablet, if my wife is reading on the Kindle 3, e.g., she's not tying up the iPad for a 30-60 minute reading session, allowing me to play with it. 

I agree with Drew about swiping vs. clicking, BTW. For that reason, I may pick up a $99 Nook Simple Touch e-ink before our next vacation. The only thing this review didn't like was the stiffness of the _optional _page turn buttons.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Steve said:


> Just trying to take a snapshot in time of what the population here is using, with the hope of doing the same thing a year from now for comparison. That said, I was personally curious to know if folks were generally using their tablets as e-book readers or not


I was wondering if someone would do a thread on "What do you do with your tablet?"

My wife and I both have iPads and the primary use is the Kindle App for reading. Other than that, when away from my PC I use it to browse the web and do some research emailing the results to myself. And I'll post here using it.

I just cannot effectively touch type on the thing, but carrying some kind of keyboard around makes no sense - I might as well stay at my desk.

And ironically, I bought the Kindle Fire for music - most of my wife's music purchases in the last decade were from Amazon and we can easily use the Amazon cloud with the Fire.

But I don't do enough different things with them to even know how to design a poll about uses.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

phrelin said:


> I was wondering if someone would do a thread on "What do you do with your tablet?"


Good idea! As the thread starter, I don't mind if that's discussed here at all, *as long as it doesn't turn into brand bashing.*

So please, feel free to post about how you use your tablets!


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

I use my iPad primarily for reading and using DIRECTV® apps, including the one for nomad. I like Google earth and Maps Google on the iPad a great deal. 

Unlike other reports, my primary laptop is my main machine by quite a lot. It weighs scant more than the iPad.


----------



## anotheruser (Nov 15, 2011)

I currently own the Kindle Fire and the Asus Transformer. Love them both.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

anotheruser said:


> I currently own the Kindle Fire and the Asus Transformer. Love them both.


Same combination of those two here.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

I am buying the Asus Transformer Prime (64 GB Version) along with the Keyboard Dock (which gives you another 8 hours of battery) as soon as it debuts right before Christmas (Jan 19th). :hurah:


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

I'm happy to see at least one Nook Tablet owner out there!


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

No compelling reason to upgrade the wife, Steve...


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

RasputinAXP said:


> No compelling reason to upgrade the wife, Steve...


I root for B&N, to keep Amazon honest.  Same reason I'm happy webOS is got a new lease on life. It'll help keep Apple and Google on their toes.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

For the folks who voted they plan to own both an Android tablet/iPad AND a Fire or Nook Tablet, I'm curious.

Is that because you prefer LCD over e-ink for book reading?

Or are the Fire or Nook primarily intended to be used as "second tablets" by others in the home?


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

Right now, the Fire is, for me a "see what the new toy is like" device. But I've found myself reading more on the Fire than on my Kindle DX.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Yesterday I had a lunch meeting with 9 former co-workers from a previous job - we meet annually around the holidays to keep in touch and see "what's new".

Two of the people happened to mention they were prolific readers when they travel, and both bought the Kindle Fire when it came out. That prompted 2 more to mention they too had bought Fire tablets. WOW - 4 out of 9. That came as a bit of a surprise, but seems to underscore how well those units are selling. 

I've seen alot of people at retailers talking to folks about buying them as well.

Pre-orders of the new ASUS PRIME Transformer Android tablet have already sold out, so those appear to be launching well so far too.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Fanboy just loves his Transformer and he will be Tutoring me when I get my Asus Transformer Prime in January if it ever becomes available as the window keeps moving backwards.


----------



## Huskie_2009 (Jan 12, 2009)

Voted.

I recently picked up two of the 10" Transformers.

_Edit: I removed my post._


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Huskie_2009 said:


> Fan,
> 
> Our conversation on another site got cut off. Can't see anything you may have said since I last posted there. You might be able to still see it however.
> 
> ...


I'd rather not disrupt this thread. If you want to PM me...we can converse. I can see that my ASUS Transformer Android tablet has been outstanding.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Good call hdtvfan0001. Let's keep this a simple survey and keep the chat in the "TABLETS" thread.


----------



## dorfd1 (Jul 16, 2008)

I own a samsung galaxy player 4.0 basicly the android version of the ipod touch. it runs gingerbread and has 4 in. screen.


----------



## zxmuffkenxz (Sep 6, 2011)

Now we also have the Nook tablet thanks to Santa. I have been impressed with it mainly because I have been able to take back controlling posession of the Xoom. Once she is thru with the new Stephen King book I might be able to see how it stacks up to the Xoom.


----------

